# What is Additional Payments from uber



## ekaterinazubcova7 (11 mo ago)

I'm trying fill out tax form for 2021. It was first year working with UberEats. So I noticed that Uber wants me to pay tax for money that I didn't get payed. They named it "Table 2 - Additional Payments From Uber or Subsidiaries" in Tax Summary for 2021. I also received the Form 1099-NEC with the same amount of money. Can somebody explain that? Should I show that amount in my form?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Make sure you review a schedule C form so you become familiar with it.

Since you Grossed over 20k you should get 2 separate 1099's. A 1099k and 1099 NEC, both of which get reported on your schedule C line 1 as Gross receipt of sales. Yes, this is not all money paid to you.

To truly understand this you have to understand that the way UberEats operates is different from DD or GH. For tax purposes, Uber considers themselves nothing more than a "payment processor" and the relationship is between YOU and the CUSTOMER. 

Therefore in theory the 1099K represents money collected on YOUR BEHALF from the customer. That is the Gross Receipts which they withheld money from so you didn't actually get all that money.

Next is the 1099 NEC which is money paid directly to you and unrelated to customer payments. This represents bonuses, incentives, etc.etc.. In theory anyway, you were paid this money but when payment is issued to you it's all commingled so you wouldn't see this separately.

AS AN EXAMPLE ONLY
Based on the info you provided this is an example ONLY because obviously I don't have all your tax information so you will have to do the real form for yourself.

On your TAX SUMMARY your Gross receipts would be $33,902.06 and would go on line 1 of your schedule C. This represents the 1099k + 1099 NEC amounts.
On your TAX SUMMARY the money withheld by Uber (that you never saw) would be $8,086.59. This amount would go on your schedule C line 10 and is an expense.
The Gross Receipts minus the fees should equal the money actually paid to you by Uber.
Don't forget to deduct all your other business expenses on schedule C. (mileage, phone, supplies etc..)

Only Uber and Lyft make it so complicated. Everyone else uses a straight out 1099 NEC for payments to drivers and makes it much simpler.


----------



## ekaterinazubcova7 (11 mo ago)

Wow))) Thank you! Even my bookkeeper doesn't know this)))


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ekaterinazubcova7 said:


> Wow))) Thank you! Even my bookkeeper doesn't know this)))


No problem, hope it helps. Only accountants, bookkeepers, and tax prep people with actual Uber/Lyft experience would understand it!


----------

